# Fatty In A Blanket w/ Qview



## scmelik (May 3, 2009)

Last night my roommate and I decided that it was a nice night to smoke a fatty so we commenced to coming up with an idea.  We decided that a breakfast fatty would be a good idea but we wanted to take it up a notch so we started racking our brains on how.  We decided that since biscuits and gravy might be the greatest meal on the planet and a fatty is becoming one of our favorite meals that putting them together only made sense.

For our filling we settled on eggs, sauteed onions green peppers and japolenos and charizo sausage.



I had some problems with keeping the smoker temp up....once it started to drop a bit it really plumated quick so it took me alittle longer to get the fatty done, it came off about 11:30 so it was about a 3 hour smoke instead of 2 but it wasn't a big deal.  Since it was so late and since we had been drinking we decided to let it cool off in the fridge and finish it in the morning.

This morning when I woke up I fired up the oven to get the fatty back to temp and rolled out some biscuits.  *Sidenote*  Do not use biscuits in a can for this they are very hard to roll out.  Once the fatty was up to temp I pulled her out and let it rest and drain for just a bit and turned the heat up on the oven.  About 15 min of rest time and I rolled it up in the biscuits, the roll isn't very pretty but I struggled pretty hard with getting it rolled out evenly.  Once it was rolled up it went into the oven for about 15 min to cook the biscuits.



A nice cross cut sectional.



Slathered in gravy



It was AMAZING.  This is my second fatty and they just keep getting better.  Sorry for the crummy pictures we only had my roommates blackberry.


----------



## porked (May 3, 2009)

Definitely interesting, how'd it taste?


----------



## jack2u2 (May 3, 2009)

Defintely a keeper! I have used crescent rolls to do that, and they worked pretty well. I like your choice of stuffing. And what doesn't taste better with gravy?


----------



## scmelik (May 3, 2009)

awesome.


----------



## fire it up (May 3, 2009)

Blurry or not at least we got to take a look and it looks great!  And slathered in gravy!
Glad you are loving those fatties, they also hold up extremely well in the freezer, thawed and frozen over and over again so I always have a few in there for smoke emergencies like a rainstorm.

Careful with that Blackberry there, they keep record of every call, web page, picture everything you do with it they collect and store that info.  Kinda creepy...


----------



## the dude abides (May 4, 2009)

Good job outta you.  Nice looking fattie.  Great idea.


----------



## irishteabear (May 4, 2009)

Nice job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I love sausage and gravy.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Jun 12, 2009)

This is faboulus.. I'm dooing it!


----------



## firewillie77 (Jun 12, 2009)

nice work, looks awesome!!


----------



## trashcan (Jun 12, 2009)

I think this idea is right up there with the theory of relativity.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 12, 2009)

Awesome - be a perfect Sunday morning breakfast/brunch w/a spicey tomato based beverage!! Thanks for posting. Going on my list!

Best,
Trout


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 12, 2009)

Good idea! If that thing tastes even half as good as it looks, it's gotta be good!

Thanks for sharing!

Eric


----------

